# Applet soll Daten auf Server ablegen - einfachster Weg fuer n00bs?



## Johann1983 (5. Jul 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
da ich derzeit leider etwas unter Zeitdruck stehe und keine zeitintensiven Trial und Error Geschichten durchlaufen kann, wollte ich einmal kurz darum bitten, ob ihr mich in die richtige Richtung weisen koenntet fuer:
  a) Was ist der am einfachsten zu erlernende Weg ein Applet Daten auf den Server schreiben zu lassen?
  b) Welcher Webhoster kann mir die Voraussetzungen fuer eure Empfehlung zu a) guenstig und (vor allem) unkompliziert anbieten?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich fuer eine Forschungsarbeit eine Art interaktives Survey als Applet realisieren moechte. Die von den verschiedenen Teilnehmern (=Usern) eingegebenen Entscheidungen muessen dann irgendwie auf dem Server abgelegt werden, so dass ich diese dann spaeter auswerten kann. Mit Glueck kriege ich vielleicht insgesamt 200 Teilnehmer zusammen und jeder Teilnehmer wuerde vllt. 30 Integer Values als Output produzieren, also das Datenvolumen als solches waere super klein. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich (noch) so gut wie null Ahnung und Erfahrung mit "Applet schreibt Daten auf Server" habe und nur sehr wenig Zeit mir das anzueignen. In welche Richtung sollte ich gehen?

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, sind die Alternativen mysql oder CGI Skript - sehe ich das richtig? Von beidem habe ich leider keine Ahnung bisher - welche Variante kann ich mir in der super basis Version also eurer Meinung nach am schnellsten Aneignen?

Danke schonmal vorweg! 
Johann


----------



## Marcinek (5. Jul 2011)

Es gibt tonnenweise Survey Online Erstellungs Platformen.

Wenn es nicht darum geht super schnell zu antworten oder die Reaktionszeit eines Users zu messen, dann wärest du damit am besten unterwegs.

Ansonsten musst du einfach nur die Ergebnisse per post oder get an ein php script schicken, dass diese Daten auf dem Server ablegt.


----------



## Johann1983 (6. Jul 2011)

Danke, Marcinek, schonmal fuer die Antwort.
Ich glaube ich haette das Wort "Survery" vllt. besser nicht benutzen sollen. Es handelt sich mehr um eine Art interaktives "Spiel", dessen Ergebnisse als ein wissenschaftliches Survey betrachtet werden. Das ganze ist definitiv zu interaktiv und zu spezifisch als dass ich eine 0-8-15 Loesung aus dem Inet nehmen konnte.

Bezueglich des CGI Skripts: ich kann also auch sagen wir mal 30 integer und 10 Strings gleichzeitig einfach so an ein CGI Skript fuer eine Datei uebergeben?

Und eine noch wichtigere Frage: wenn ein Webhost angibt, dass ich bei ihm CGI Skripte auf dem Server ausfuehren darf, bedeutet das automatisch, dass diese auch Schreibberechtigung auf dem Server haben? Oder muss ich da irgendwo ganz genau im kleingedruckten nachschauen?


----------



## Marcinek (6. Jul 2011)

I.d.R. kannst du damit in deinem Wevverzeichnis schreiben.

Dir würde auch PHP reichen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Johann1983 (6. Jul 2011)

ok super - vielen Dank!


----------

